# PCC & Medical Check for South African Work Permit from India



## kashbaig (May 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am a newbie here & came across this forum whilst searching for help with applying for a South African work permit. I am employed by an MNC in India which has a few projects running in South Africa. I am currently in Johannesburg, South Africa on a Business Visa to assist with discussions & to participate in some business meetings for these projects. The project teams that I have interacted with during my time here have felt sufficiently comfortable with my abilities & skills to request my organisation for my transfer from our India office to our South African office.

Hence, my organisation has now given me the option of applying for a 2 year South African work permit. As part of the documentation required to apply for the work permit, I have been asked to produce a full body medical checkup report and a Police Clearance Certificate (PCC).

One of the locals here informed me that I can finish these activities here in Johannesburg before I fly back to India so that I can submit the documents required for the work permit to the Travel Desk, immediately upon my arrival back in India.

I would like to know if I can complete the PPC & the medical checkup in Johannesburg itself or do I need to necessarily go back to India and get it done there?

If I need to get these done in India, could someone please help me with the names of any hospitals/ clinics in Bangalore where I can get the medical check done?

thanks in advance,
Kashif.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

kashbaig said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a newbie here & came across this forum whilst searching for help with applying for a South African work permit. I am employed by an MNC in India which has a few projects running in South Africa. I am currently in Johannesburg, South Africa on a Business Visa to assist with discussions & to participate in some business meetings for these projects. The project teams that I have interacted with during my time here have felt sufficiently comfortable with my abilities & skills to request my organisation for my transfer from our India office to our South African office.
> 
> ...


Hi,
You can get the medical done from any doctor. It just has to be on a standard form that has to be used. As for the PPC you will need that from India.


----------



## mr.robotics (May 23, 2013)

Hello kashif
as 2fargone told...you can do all your medical tests here. If you have south african medical aid they will also cover for radiology and other tests.

Regarding the police clearence certificate.
you said you are living in Joburg...How long u are living in joburg? Because you need to produce PCC in both countries if you are staying in joburg for more than 18 months.
1.PCC from south africa
2. One from india.

I did the same in 2004 when i moved from germany to SA intra company transfer and changed my permit to quota workpermit. went through all the drama ...with home affairs...i can even write a book about my experience with home affairs....

i also just came across this helpful forum ...now atleast you can help some one....

goodluck


----------



## RUNANUBANDH (Jun 24, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Hi,
> You can get the medical done from any doctor. It just has to be on a standard form that has to be used. As for the PPC you will need that from India.


Hello,

Did you manage or still not ? Can guide further if need be,


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No, the correct information is:

1.) Medical can be done in South Africa (preferable)
2.) A Police Clearance is required for EVERY country you have ever lived in for more than 12 MONTHS, since you were 18 YEARS OLD.


----------

